# Wo hin mit den Fröschen / Kröten?



## Khitomer (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hab hier ein etwas spezielles Problem und hoffe, dass man hier helfen kann. Wir haben einen kleinen Teich im Garten und dazu sehr viele __ Frösche - oder __ Kröten oder beides, da kenn ich mich leider nicht so gut aus. Diese Tiere halten sich aber die meiste Zeit irgend wo im Garten auf und nicht am Teich. 

Das Problem besteht darin, dass wir 5 Katzen haben und die leidenschaftlich gerne in den Pflanzen nach den Fröschen stöbern, diese dann fangen und sie ins Haus tragen / mit ihnen spielen. Das ist natürlich für die Frösche sehr unangenehm, auch wenn ich die meisten von ihnen unversehrt retten kann. 

Und dann steh ich also da, mit einen Frosch in der Hand, und muss den irgend wo hin bringen, wo es sicher für ihn ist. Ich trage sie dann aus dem Garten und über die Strasse, wo der Feuerwehrteich des Dorfes liegt und setze sie am Teichrand ab. Aber ist das auch da, wo die Frösche sein wollen? Sie leben ja die meiste Zeit nicht gleich am Wasser. Gibt es einen besseren Ort, wo ich die Tiere hin bringen könnte? Ich kann sie ja nicht im Garten wieder aussetzen, da dann die Katzen gleich wieder zur Stelle sind. (Der Garten ist eingezäunt, so dass die Katzen sich nur im Garten aufhalten können.)

Liebe Grüsse,
Khito


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hallo,

Oh - großes Dilemma

Wenn am Feuerlöschteich keine Wiese - sprich Jagdrevier -  ist, dann werden sie wohl eher nicht da bleiben, wenn es denn Grasfrösche sind.

Wenn es Kröten sind, ist es noch schlimmer. Die sind nämlich sehr standorttreu und werden versuchen, wieder in "ihren" Garten zu kommen. Wenn eine Straße dazwischen ist, endet das sehr oft tödlich.

Du könntest natürlich noch versuchen, Deine Katzen zu "erziehen" - mittels eines Gartenschlauches. Je nach Charakter und Intelligenz lässt Katz ganz von den Fröschen ab oder sie bringt sie zumindest nicht mehr rein oder sie flüchtet, wenn Du nach dem Gartenschlauch greifst


----------



## butzbacher (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Katzen abschaffen ist die beste Lösung

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Witzbold 

Das ist für einen Katzenliebhaber keine Option (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung).


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

oder bei nur so nem kleinen Teich ein Netz so anbringen, dass die __ Frösche drunter durch kommen aber die Katzen nicht

die auf der Wiese sind allerdings ein Problem...  Maulkörbe für Katzen kenn ich nicht....   vermutlich sinds bei Dir wirklich Frösche, denn Kröten schmecken eklig, die tragen die Katzen meist nicht freiwillig im Maul


----------



## minotaurus (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hallo Khito,

wir haben auch fünf Katzen, nur dürfen diese nicht in den kompletten Garten (wir haben die 
Terrasse Katzensicher gemacht), was die vorhandenen __ Frösche und Kröten aber nicht davon 
abhält immer mal wieder auf die Terrasse und somit in das Revier der Katzen einzudringen.

Bei Kröten haben bisher alle eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und lassen sie mitlerweile in 
Ruhe....nichts scheint eckliger zu sein, als wenn das ganze Maul wie wild schäumt :shock

Beim ersten Mal hatten wir schon Angst unser jüngster Kater hätte sich etwas gefährliches 
eingefangen, bis wir dann unsere Nachbarn fragten, bei denen sich das auch schon 
zugetragen hat. 

(Katze beißt Kröte, Kröte sondert Schleim ab und Katze spuckt Kröte aus, schäumt aber wie 
wild, als ob sie Tollwut hätte)

Bei den hier anwesenden Grasfröschen sieht es da schon etwas anders aus, die müßen und 
mussten wir schon desöfteren vor unseren spielwütigen Katzen retten, denn ich möchte nicht 
irgendwann einen mumifizierten Froschkadaver irgendwo in der Wohnung finden (die würden 
hier überall unter die Schränke passen wo die Katzen dann nicht heran kommen).

Das was bei uns hilft ist die Uhrzeit, wir lassen die Katzen nicht mehr gleich früh morgens 
raus oder evtl. noch spät abends und so heiß wie es jetzt aktuell über den Tag ist sind die 
Frösche eh die meiste Zeit irgendwo im oder am Teich 

Fazit, beides zusammen, Katzen und Frösche ist ein schwieriges Unterfangen und bedeutet 
in unserem Fall immer ein wachsames Auge auf die Katzen zu haben oder so wie oben 
beschrieben zu erzieherischen Maßnahmen zu greifen, wobei ich schätze, dass der 
Spieltrieb/ Jagdinstinkt größer sein dürfte wie die Scheu vor dem Wasser 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Khitomer (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Dann haben wir also eher __ Frösche oder beides, nur dass die Katzen nur die Frösche rum tragen.

Der Feuerlöschteich ist eher ein relativ verwahrloster Naturteich mit Schilfgürtel und Grasböschung gegen die Strasse und zur Seite hin ein Garten (nicht unserer) und hinten geht es über in eine kleine Wiese und Felder eines biologischen Bauern. Das dürfte dann für die Frösche doch gar nicht so schlecht sein.

Auf der Strasse hab ich eigentlich noch nie tot gefahrene Amphibien gesehen.

Zur Erziehung der Katzen.. Sie können immer raus und rein wie sie wollen. Und das mit dem Gartenschlauch ist so ein Problem: Mindestens 2 der Katzen kommen auch gern mal mit in die Dusche...  Und 2 der Katzen sind halbe Wildkatzen, bei denen muss ich etwas aufpassen, dass sie mir nicht zu scheu werden. Mit Wildkatze meine ich auch das, sie haben relativ viel Blut der asiatischen Leopardkatze in sich und verhalten sich auch entsprechend. 

Dann trag ich also die Frösche weiterhin in den Nachbarteich und hoffe, dass sie sich da gut zurechtfinden werden. 

Liebe Grüsse,
Khito


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hi Khito,

das die Katzen __ Frösche/Kröten anschleppen, damit mußt Du leben. Umsiedeln ist jedenfalls ist nur dann erlaubt wenn es die Naturschutzbehörde veranlaßt, denn alle Lurche stehen unter Naturschutz und dürfen weder als Laich, Larven, adulte Tiere aus nem Teich oder ihrem Lebensraum (da gehört auch ein Garten dazu) entfernt werden (dewegen sind bisher auch alle Klagen vor Gericht gescheitert wenn Nachbarn verlangten das das Froschgequacke von den zugewanderten Fröschen im heimischen Gartenteich zu beseitigen sei)

MfG Frank


----------



## Khitomer (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Gilt das mit dem Umsiedeln auch in Dänemark?

Mit dem __ Frösche anschleppen kann ich gut leben, die Frösche aber nicht. Denn die werden früher oder später getötet, wenn ich nicht eingreife oder zu spät komme. Also trag ich sie lieber die paar wenigen Meter zum Nachbarteich. Das sind keine 10 Meter von der Grenze unseres Gartens.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hi,

soweit ich weiß gilt der Amphibienschutz europaweit

MfG Frank


----------



## käptniglo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

auch wenns jetzt off-topic wird: lieber frank. auch ich bin von lurchen und fröschen und unseren häufig auf unserem grundstück anzutreffenden erdkröten fasziniert. ich buddle auch immer ganz vorsichtig im erdreich, wenn ich buddeln muss, damit ich keine erlege. und war auch schon mehrfach bei krötenwanderungen im einsatz (als helfer, nicht als kröte. ;-) ) aber wenn die überhand nehmen und sagen wir mal den lieben käptn nicht in den schlaf kommen lassen würden, dann würde mir schon etwas artenschutzgerechtes dagegen einfallen.


----------



## lonely (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Kennen die Katzen den Unterschied zwischen Frosch und Kröte ?? Können sie diesen unterscheiden?
Ansonsten Kröte schnappen, Katzen vorsetzen und alles weitere passiert dann von selbst.

Learning by doing...
Und wenn die Katzen den Unterschied nicht kennen, dann werden sie aus den Kröten lernen und die __ Frösche in Ruhe lassen.

Nur so eine Idee.....


Lg Jan


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hallo Jan,

die Idee an sich ist nicht verkehrt - aber ich denke, sie können das unterscheiden. Also auf jeden Fall mein kleiner Jäger: Kröte bleibt ja meist erstarrt stehen, wird nur kurz beschnüffelt und dann links liegen gelassen. Frosch ergreift sofort die Flucht, da will sie -- wenn es kein Wasserfrosch ist, der abtaucht - hinterher (lässt sich aber inzwischen durch Zuruf stoppen). Sie hat also ihre Erfahrungen schon gemacht


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*

Hi

Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit den Teich einzusperren, sodass da kein Frosch raus und keine Katze rein kommt. Zugegeben ist das ein großer aufwand in Sachen Arbeit und Geld.
Andere Sache ist eben, dass es anders wohl unvermeidbar ist, dass Katzen jagen und __ Frösche die Opfer sind. So ist eben die Natur, da kann man einfach nichts (oder nur sehr wenig) machen.
Du wirst es wohl hin nehmen müssen oder wohl gegen das Gesetz verstoßen müssen und versuchen deinen Teich froschfrei zu bekommen oder wie gehabt weiter machen. Klar, keiner kann da zuschauen, wenn sie mal einen erwischen, ich würde da auch eingreifen.

@ Frank, danke für die Info mit den Lurchen und den Nachbarschaftsklagen. Da hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken drum gemacht, wenn sich da jemand beschwert. Bei den Schwiegereltern ist irgendwo ein Teich in der Nähe, da geht`s richtig zur Sache. Die sind echt Laut und es grenzt wirklich schon an Lärm. Für mich zumindest ist es ok, denn es sind eben Lebewesen. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es einige stören kann. Erst recht, wenn man direkt daneben schläft (oder es versucht). 
Aber es hällt sich in Grenzen, sie Quaken nur in der Abenddämmerung und nicht ununterbrochen. Ich finde so etwas eher idyllisch als nervig.
Aber jetzt weiß ich schon mal, welche Antwort ich einem Nachbar geben kann, wenn sich wirklich jemand beschwert, danke. Übrigens haben wir schon ne __ Erdkröte hier. Schon Jahre lang ist sie hier unterwegs, die wird wohl den Teich nutzen.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Möglichkeit den Teich einzusperren, sodass da kein Frosch raus und keine Katze rein kommt.



Das dürfte den Fröschen auf Dauer auch nichts nützen, weil - wenn es denn Grasfrösche sind - und davon gehen wir mal aus - sie nicht ständig am/im Teich leben.


----------



## Khitomer (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo hin mit den Fröschen /  Kröten?*



lonely schrieb:


> Kennen die Katzen den Unterschied zwischen Frosch und Kröte ?? Können sie diesen unterscheiden?
> Ansonsten Kröte schnappen, Katzen vorsetzen und alles weitere passiert dann von selbst.
> 
> Learning by doing...
> ...



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und wenn ich denken würde, dass es klappt, würde ich es sogar machen. Aber: Rico hat ein Bällchen, das ist violett und sein absoluter Lieblingsball. Den schleppt er sogar rund. (OT Er schubst den Ball die Treppe runter, der Ball scheppert auf der Holztreppe und das Glöckchen klingelt, und dann holt er den Ball wieder rauf und das ganze geht von vorne los - und das nachts um 2 Uhr...) Wir haben einen 2. solchen Ball, als Reserve, der sieht genau gleich aus (nur das Glöckchen hat eine andere Farbe). Trotzdem interessiert Rico sich nur für den einen Ball. 

Fazit: Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Katzen den Unterschied zwischen Frosch und Kröte kennen. 


Ich will ja auch nicht den Teich oder Garten Frosch frei bekommen. Ich wollte nur wissen, dass ein Frosch, den ich den Klauen der Katzen entrissen hab, da, wo ich ihn dann hin bringe, auch eine Chance zum Überleben hat. Ich weiss ja meistens nicht, wo genau die Katzen den Frosch aufgestöbert haben - auf jeden Fall nicht am Teich direkt, da der relativ schwer zugänglich ist und die Frösche sich da auch ins Wasser retten. Wenn ich es mal gesehen hab, war es immer in einem Blumenbeet oder im Gebüsch, wo die Katzen die Frösche fanden. 

Da zurück setzen, geht ja nicht, da würden 5 aufgeregte und begeisterte Katzen hinter mir her traben und denken: Au, fein, es geht von vorne los! Drum bringe ich die geretteten - und nur die - Frösche zum Feruerlöschteich über die Strasse. Da können die Katzen nicht hin, weil wir unseren Garten katzensicher eingezäunt haben. Und so, wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab, scheint mir das doch eine relativ passende Umgebung zu sein.

Übrigens - der Vorteil von Katzen ist, dass wir seit den Katzen keinen Fisch mehr an den __ Reiher verloren haben, der füher regelmässig vorbei gekommen ist. Und die Katzen haben noch keinen Fisch geangelt.


----------

